# Hello, I have got a job in Abu dhabi need help about medical test. please read full



## am.knight

I heard there is a specific test called physical screening or Physical test apart from Blood test and X-Ray. now...

is that true?

if so could you please be specific what are those tests under physical screening or physical test?

basically I heard that the male individual needs to be nude in front of the doctor!!!!! hilarious....

could you please share your experience?


----------



## riazjee

There is no test for which the males need to be nude.


----------



## thomhoe

I have gone through the x-ray and blood test. Nothing else.

A word of advice, although the medical center operates from 7am - 7pm, they started rejecting people from 5pm. 

I also notice your dress code is important. Dudes in suits walk right in, whilst others are turned away.


----------



## riazjee

The best option, IMO, is to book the appointment and it will not take you more than 30 minutes to complete the procedure. Please do visit the below page for details:

Capital Health : Home


----------



## am.knight

*need help about pre medical*



thomhoe said:


> I have gone through the x-ray and blood test. Nothing else.
> 
> A word of advice, although the medical center operates from 7am - 7pm, they started rejecting people from 5pm.
> 
> I also notice your dress code is important. Dudes in suits walk right in, whilst others are turned away.


Hello there!

Thanks for the reply! 

Now I am in trouble, my employer asked me to get a pre medical very famousa GCC Approved Diagnostics center before processing visa tickets etc, now I have done 3 xray in last 2 weeks, 2 of them from very big diagnostic center and one is from GCC APPROVED CENTER. 

While first 2 are fine but the last from GCC APPROVED center is saying GCC ABNORMAL 

I meet a very famous chest specialist, he has checked all the 3 reports and said its impossible because the problem mentioned by GCC approved center is not correct, and he has suggested me to go and meet the radiologist and asked him if he can talk to him. I do informed the doctor that I had lung problem back in 2010 and was cured in 6 months, he said thats cool, but right now u r absolutely fantastic because you quit smoking. Then I have checked with other 2 more doctors everyone said u r fine, the report is not correct. 

Now I went to the GCC center and asked the radiologist to have a chat with my doc, he refused to do so, he replied as per UAE GUIDELINES U R NOT FIT, THOSE DOCTOR HAVE NO IDEA ABOUT UAE GUIDELINES

could you please suggest me what to do now? Appreciate your valuable comments and time mate.

Cheers tc.


----------



## riazjee

Which country you are in right now?


----------



## am.knight

*need help regarding pre medical*



riazjee said:


> Which country you are in right now?


I m from India,


----------



## riazjee

One of friends had the same issue when we wanted to move to Saudi Arabia. The Approved medical center reported some medical issue and said he is not fit.

Later on, he found that he didn't had issue but medical center deliberately reported the issue and upon contacting the agents (to do such "Clearances") around the center, the issue was resolved and he was reported OK. So this might work for you, too.


----------

